# Supervalu, sunday pay



## CGorman (23 May 2005)

I started working in Supervalu last weekend, at the moment im just working weekends (until summer holidays). I forgot to ask what the pay is on a Sunday; does anyone know if its time and a half or double or anything like that? It's just out of curiosity because im not back in until next Saturday and if its double or anything like that i'll certainly do my best to look for more hours! Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

Your contract of employment should clarify details such as this about pay.


----------



## Cahir (24 May 2005)

It's probably all changed now but when I worked in Super Valu a number of years ago it was time and a third on Sundays.  I didn't have a contract of employment either.

They paid double time to my friends who would mitch off school to work at Christmas time.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> I didn't have a contract of employment either.



For what it's worth, according to  (the comment in [parentheses] is mine):


> Anyone who works for an employer in Ireland for a regular wage or          salary automatically has a contract of employment, regardless of whether it is          written or not.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cahir (24 May 2005)

I worked there before 2000 and was on less than the minimum wage at the time (if it was in place) because I was younger than 18 so maybe that's why I didn't have a contract.
Anyway, that would have been the least of my worries when working there.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

The  came in in 2000. My point above was in reply to yours but aimed at helping to apprise _CGorman _of the relevant statutory rights in this context.


----------



## olddog (24 May 2005)

*Just like to point out*

Supervalu shops are by in large franchised from Musgraves

This means that most of the shops are owned & managed independent of each other.

I doubt that the employment conditions are identical in each shop


----------



## CMCR (24 May 2005)

The rate of pay you receive for working on Sunday should have been clarified by your employer from the start. Every employee working in Ireland is entitled to a contract of employment and it is irrelevant whether or not this contract is a signed piece of paper or a verbal agreement.  Your employment rights are the same. 

Employees are generally entitled to paid time off in lieu, or a premium payment for Sunday working. Some industries have registered employment agreements containing regulations on Sunday working. Given you work in the *grocery/retail category*, you should view the employment agreement applicable to you here: http://www.labourcourt.ie/Labour/Information.nsf/vwRatesOfPayJLCsDocuments?OpenView

The rates of pay in the above agreement are minimum rates - your employer is of course free to pay you more than this if you both agree.  

Overall however, I am slightly concerned that you don't really appear to be aware of your employment rights. Working hours, holiday entitlements and pay are just 3 of key areas where you need to know your rights. 

Staff in the Employment Rights Unit at the Department of Enterprise, Trade and Employment can advise you on your rights and all information is in confidence.


----------



## CGorman (24 May 2005)

Calm down all! Im not that uninformed about my rights   Like I said I before, i've only just started and am due to go through all of the specifics with a manager on Saturday; I just wanted to know even sooner!

Just to give you all a bit more background: Its my first (paying) job, im 16, my pay is €5.35 an hour. Until I finish the current school term (this friday!) im working on Saturday and Sunday from 7.30am-2pm; mainly working on the newspapers (taking in yesterdays, cuting heads off them, sorting todays etc.), on Saturday next however I will be going through the rota with a manager and my weekday job will be clearly defined (most likely working on the shelves). I am very happy so far with the job, already know many of the people - both managers and shop floor staff, im also very happy with the pay. When I went for the interview I asked plenty of questions - and got safitisfactory answers to all of them - I just forgot to ask about Sunday pay and afterwards someone elsewhere mentioned that it was time and a half; then someone else said it was double; so I just wanted instant clarification and thought of AAM! But to be honest im just happy to have got the job, €5.35 is plenty (even on a Sunday) for someone who has been working every saturday as a coach in a sports club for the last two years for free (bar a box of chocolates at christmas from the club!)

Oh and BWT, I read through most of the relevent Oasis content before making this post - althought I found noting specific about Sundays. Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 May 2005)

How long before you take them over


----------



## CGorman (24 May 2005)

Hey Sueellen, great to see you remember that foolish, insane, madly ambitious, arragant fella that posted here a few months ago (Im still trying to choose between DCU and UCD!)! Everyone's got to start somewhere, learn the basics, and of course earn a few euro; and Im delighted to have gotten a job with such a well known company - I had a shot at working in a local butchers; but figured that Musgrave would look better when I go for a different job next year, and i'd learn far more. Anyways - why would I take over Musgrave? Would Tesco not be a more efficent operator to take over - and possibly easier because its a plc (oh and a hell of a lot more expensive!) According to hoovers,   employ well over 7,500 people today - im delighted at the moment just to be one of them, never mind owning them!


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 May 2005)

I'll leave the issue of the funding for my nursing home in your capable hands - be it Tesco or Musgraves you decide  

I know the sticker says 'be kind to your children they get to choose your nursing home' but my two will probably just lock me up in the garden shed.

Good luck with the job - I'll know where to go for a free barcodeless(!) newspaper on Sundays for the summer.


----------

